# Chagrin river



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

I'm sure this has been asked before, but does anyone know some good spots to try for smallmouth? Ive mostly only gotten to fish the spots near Willoughby and right now it's kinda dead. Anyone know any good spots around south chagrin reservation? I'm just not wanting to drive very far to find out I cant find any spots, just looking for maybe an access point where I can find some pools and what not


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

FInd a spot to park and walk the river. You might find some nice and some bass, but what you will definitely find is some beautiful places.


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

fishing pole said:


> FInd a spot to park and walk the river. You might find some nice and some bass, but what you will definitely find is some beautiful places.


That's probably what I'll end up doing. Worst case scenario I just enjoy nature


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The metro parks has a few parking spots south of the polo fields, a short walk to the river and I’ve walked upriver before to a bridge, then just get on the hiking trail to walk back to your car. Some decent holes and pools but with the rain you have to time it for good conditions, nothing big but fun wet wading and some chunky rock bass also. Get to check out areas for fall winter steelhead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

snag said:


> The metro parks has a few parking spots south of the polo fields, a short walk to the river and I’ve walked upriver before to a bridge, then just get on the hiking trail to walk back to your car. Some decent holes and pools but with the rain you have to time it for good conditions, nothing big but fun wet wading and some chunky rock bass also. Get to check out areas for fall winter steelhead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah after the recent rain I'll wait a bit before heading out, and I'll definetely try and find some steelhead spots, seeing as how I dont know too many spots


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

South Chagrin reservation is great for wading. It clears up quickly after a rain. I've only fished it a couple of times for smallmouth. Fished it a couple of times for steelhead too, but didn't catch any. I'm not a good steelhead fisherman though. Once I caught a decent (14") smallmouth on a nightcrawler. Also caught a small sheephead and gills the same day. Took the kids there and we floated in an inner tube down the small rapids. Great place for some stream stomping!!! Cold river though compared to the Cuyahoga!!!


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

bdawg said:


> South Chagrin reservation is great for wading. It clears up quickly after a rain. I've only fished it a couple of times for smallmouth. Fished it a couple of times for steelhead too, but didn't catch any. I'm not a good steelhead fisherman though. Once I caught a decent (14") smallmouth on a nightcrawler. Also caught a small sheephead and gills the same day. Took the kids there and we floated in an inner tube down the small rapids. Great place for some stream stomping!!! Cold river though compared to the Cuyahoga!!!


Thanks for the info! And if I'm correct, most steelhead only go about as far as the north chagrin reservation, so dont be dissapointed if you didnt catch any steelies down there. I might be wrong though so dont quote me, I'm not the most knowledgable lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Steel aren’t plentiful south but they are around, they have been caught at the dam in chragin falls, no reason they can’t go through that area. Check out spots for winter or spring now while water is clearer and low, save a lot of time come spring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodeTheToad (May 11, 2018)

snag said:


> Steel aren’t plentiful south but they are around, they have been caught at the dam in chragin falls, no reason they can’t go through that area. Check out spots for winter or spring now while water is clearer and low, save a lot of time come spring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good idea


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

17.5", 2.42 pounds. I caught it last Wednesday evening in the Aurora Branch of the Chagrin near Bentleyville. It SMASHED my Hula popper. I caught one this past fall near Wiley Creek that came in at 2.22 pounds.. They are in there!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That is one nice river smallie, topwater is fun, I’ve used small buzzbaits with good results..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravenrob (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks! The smallmouth I catch in this area usually run between 1 pound to 1 3/4 pounds. This one surprised me! I went back there Saturday and landed THIS beast! The battle to land is was epic. You have to admire the little guy's ambition. It was like a chihuahua on a 10 pound steak...


----------

